# Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung



## Neuling@Warmup (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich mach nächste Woche die Angelprüfung in BW und bin momentan auf der Suche nach ner Angelausrüstung.
Ich plane mir für den Anfang erstmal zwei Ruten anzuschaffen.
Eine Spinnrute und eine Allroundrute zum Grund- und Posenangeln. Mich würde interessieren, was ihr von der folgenden Zusammenstellung haltet, was ihr eventuell anders machen würdet ....

Ruten:
 -Cormoran Black Star Titanium Spinnrute 2,70m, 20-60g
 -DAM Super Natural Tele 80 3,30m, 40-80g

Rollen:
 -Cormoran Magnesia -10PiF 3000
 -Quantum Energy PTI 20
 -Shimano Technium 1000 FB
 -DAM Quick Dura Chrome 1030 FD


----------



## slowhand (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Wie und wo willst Du denn angeln? Stehendes oder fließendes Gewässer? Groß oder klein? Welche Fische sollen es werden? Einfach mal ein paar Infos...
Aber schonmal vorab: Cormoran-Rollen kommen hier im Board nicht so gut weg. Ich selber habe Rollen von Shimano, Daiwa und Spro und bin mit 1 und 2 sehr zufrieden. Die Spro Nova hat eine Schei..bremse.


----------



## bertman (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi,

um eine genauere Preisvorstellung zu haben, kannst du ja mal kurz sagen, was du ausgeben möchtest!
Wieviele Rollen willst du dir denn zulegen? Was dürfen die Ruten kosten?
Im aktuellen Blinker ist eine ganz gute Übersicht über Jigruten (6 Stück). Das hilft dir sicherlich schonmal weiter. Allerdings findet sich hier bestimmt auch der ein oder andere Fachkundige um dir weiterzhelfen.

Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## Neuling@Warmup (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Ausgeben möcht ich max. 600 €

Zwei Rollen sollen es werden.
Meistens werd ich an der Jagst angeln, ab und zu auch mal an einem See.


----------



## Checco (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

600€? als Anfänger und für 2 Ruten und Rollen.
Hast du Gold im Keller liegen?
Ich denke für ne vernünftige Spinnrute und Rolle inklusive Schnur solltest du mit 150€ hinkommen.


----------



## donlotis (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

600 Euronen finde ich auch etwas übertrieben, aber bei manchen ist eben schon das erste Auto ein Einsteiger-Porsche. Den Betrag würde ich mindestens halbieren.

Die Ruten kenne ich nicht, aber ich würde generell keine Telerute kaufen, es sei denn ich gebrauche sie wirklich als Reiserute (Platz!).

Bei den Rollen wirst Du mit der Shimano Technium wohl nichts falsch machen. Ich fische sie nicht selber, aber man liest hier ja so einiges...|supergri. Und das ist in der Regel gut, außerdem fischt man sie im In- und Ausland viel und gerne.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Neuling@Warmup (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Ja, bei den 600 € ist noch die ganze restliche Ausrüstung dabei .. Kescher, Kleinteile, Schnüre, Haken ..., dann schonmal danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Lorenz (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi


wieso holst du dir nicht lieber verschiedene Sachen wenn das Budget groß genug ist?

Bei den Rollen kannst du ja erstmal 2 kaufen.Mit mehr als 2 aufeinmal kannst du ja eh nicht fischen!
Da normalerweise bei jeder Rolle eine Ersatzspule dabei ist,kannst du verschiedene Schnurrstärken aufspulen! Bist also schon relativ flexibel! Brauchst dann nicht gleich für jede neue Rute/Angelmethode eine neue Rolle kaufen,das wäre Quatsch!



Was willst du fangen?


Prinzipiel würde ich zum Friedfischangeln raten! Klein anfangen  
Wenn du Spinnfischen willst,dann erstmal auf Barsch oder andere kleine Räuber die sich eher leicht fangen lassen...



Je nach Gewässer bräuchtest du dann erstmal was zum Posenfischen:
Hier würde ich eher zur Matchrute raten,denn die ist flexibeler als eine 6 oder 7m beringte Stipprute und lässt sich auch für andere Sachen verwenden!
Im Fluß wäre eine Feederrute angebracht...


*Je nach Modell *kannst du die Feederrute auch zum Raubfisch oder Karpfenfischen nehmen.Die Matchrute um mit kleinen Ködern auf Barsch oder Döbel zu spinnen! 




Für, ich glaube, 60 Euro aufwärts gibt es die Blue Arc von Spro.Für die Feederrute eine Freilaufrolle...
Dann bist du bei ca. 130,- und hast noch genug Kohle für Ruten!
Musst ja nicht gleich dein ganzes Budget ausreizen,sondern erstmal was zum ausprobieren haben! Nachkaufen geht immer!


----------



## Angelmati (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Naja wenn es um rollen geht  kann ich ja nur zu den Mitchell Modellen tendieren !
Die sind alle Top!
Meines erachtens die Rollen mit dem aller besten preis -Leistungsverhältnis!!


----------



## bertman (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi,

das mit den 600€ lässt ja einiges an Vorschlägen zu |kopfkrat

Ich denke aber auch, dass du mit 150€ - max. 170€ für Rute und Rolle auskommen solltest. Du musst hier im Anglerboard beachten, dass viele Leute auch viele Meinungen haben. Bei den Rollen z.b. schwören einige auf Modelle der Fa. Spro, eine grosse andere Gruppe auf Modelle der Fa. Shimano. Noch andere auf wiederrum andere Hersteller.

Laut Wikipedia scheint die Jagst ein recht kleiner, relativ ursprünglicher Fluss zu sein (ich lasse mich da aber gerne belehren). Daher scheint die Tendenz in meinen Augen (hier eine der vielen Meinungen der Boardies) zu zwei Ruten zu gehen, die eine möglchst breite Spanne abdecken. Zum einen ist da eine Feeder- oder aber eine Matchrute, mit der du Hauptsächlich auf Freidfisch angeln kannst, sowie eine passende (Freilauf-)Rolle zu besorgen. Da ich mich hier aber nicht allzu gut auskenne, enthalte ich mich weiterer Vorschläge.

Zum anderen suchst du eine Spinnrute, mit der du ein relativ breites Spektrum des Spinnfischens abdecken kannst. 
Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Series One Skeletor Ruten von Berkley gemacht. Dir würde ich eine Rute in 2,70m vorschlagen, die ungefähr ein Wurfgewicht von 10-40 Gramm hat. Damit solltest du vorerst nicht viel falsch machen können. Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass du, falls deine Angelstrecke sehr bewachsen ist, und du viel durchs Gebüsch krabbeln musst, sicherlich mit einer kürzeren Rute besser bedient bist! 
Zu der (Spinn)Rolle: Ich würde dir eine Rolle in der 3000 Grösse vorschlagen. Persönlich habe ich beste Erfahrungen mit der Okuma VS gemacht, kenne aber auch die 9300 BlueArc Rolle von Spro, sowie die Technium von Shimano. Peislich gesehen Sind das drei Rollen in unterschiedlicher Preislage. Die Spro ist recht günstig (ca. 70€), de Technium (Achtung!!! Es gab vor kurzem einen Modellwechsel!!! Das Aktuelle Modell mit Frontbremse heisst FB, mit Heckbremse RB!!!) ist eine Nummer teurer (ca. 130€), die Okuma ist ähnlich teuer.

Am allerbesten ist es immer, zu seinem Angelgerätehändler zu gehen, und sich alle Modelle einmal in Natura anzuschauen. Du musst dich mit deinem Kauf wohlfühlen, und nicht nur das kaufen, das z.b. ich, dir hier vorschlage.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir meine Spinnruten und Rollenwahl ein bißchen näher bringen,

Gruss Robert:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

ich muss doch auch nochmal meine meinug los werden.
ich würde mir als grundausstattung 3 rollruten und eine stippe (ich angel zu gern damit, besonders, wenn beim köfis stippen ne 50er brasse beisst) zulegen.
von den 3 ruten wäre eine eine spinnrute die etwa so ausfallen wüde: 2,7m 30-50g wg. . die anderen beiden ruten wären eine grundrute und die andere evtl eine raubfischrute.
die ruten brauchen auch nicht allzu teuer sein, denn das wichtigste ist und bleibt für mich die rolle, besonders bei spinnruten. da sollte man ruhig ne mark, äh... euro mehr ausgeben


----------



## Neuling@Warmup (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Ja, viel Dank!
Vor allem an bertman, du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.
Ich war heute in einem Angelladen und hab mir einiges angesehen. 
Ich werd mir vermutlich eine etwas preisgünstigere
Feederrute mit Freilaufrolle und eine Spinnrute mit der Shimano Technium 2500 FB zulegen. Die vier Rollen hab ich nur angegeben, damit ihr wisst, was ich mir schon
alles angeschaut habe! Nicht weil ich mir 4 Stück kaufen will! Ich melde mich dann wieder, wenn ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen habe#6


----------



## heinzrch (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Technium ist als Spinnrolle o.k. (gute, bewährte Mittelklasse), pass bei der Freilaufrolle auf, dass du auch ne solide Qualität bekommst, gibts z.B. von Spro oder besser gleich ne Shimano. Überleg dir, ob du wirklich ne Telerute brauchst, ich würde eher zu zwei preisgünstigen Steckruten in 3m (WG 30-60 oder 40-80g) raten, dazu noch ein ordentliches Futeral in das 2-3 Ruten mit Rollen und Kescher passen. Das läßt sich solide im Auto transportieren und auch schön tragen. Telerute machen nur Sinn, wenn du zu Fuß oder mit dem Fahrrad/ Moped zum Angeln gehst.


----------



## LiRZG (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi,
ich hoffe ich darf mich mal an den Thread anhängen. Ich habe ebenfalls nächste Woche Fischerprüfung in BW und möchte mir eine Rute zum Spinnfischen kaufen. Eigentlich benötige ich nichts anderes, da der Rest in meiner Familie schon vorhanden ist und ich jederzeit auf alles zurückgreifen kann. Was sollte ich mir also am besten holen?

Ciao,
LiRZG


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*



LiRZG schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls nächste Woche Fischerprüfung in BW und möchte mir eine Rute zum Spinnfischen kaufen.




Hi |wavey:

Also wenn es für den sehr kleinen Forellenbach sein soll ,dann würde ich eine Rute mit 1-5g Wurfgewicht holen! 
Für Großwaller am Po,wohl eher etwas mit +300g WG


Du siehst:
*Das Spektrum an Spinnruten ist gigantisch!*


Was willst du für Köder fischen? 
Was willst du fangen?
Wo? Vom Boot?
Sind viele Hindernisse im Gewässer wo Fische reinflüchten könnten? Starke Strömung?
Was für Fische sind dort zu erwarten?


----------



## LiRZG (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi Lorenz,
meine Frage war wohl wirklich schlecht geschrieben, sorry. Aber vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
In meinem Angelkurs wurden nur Kunstköder wirklich vorgestellt, also Blinker oder Spinner. Ich kannte das Spinnfischen bisher auch nur unter "Blinkern", deswegen hab ich da auch nicht weiter nachgedacht.
Ich werde wohl entweder am Neckar oder an einem ca. 20 Hektar See angeln - gibts für sowas die Universallösung?


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*



LiRZG schrieb:


> In meinem Angelkurs wurden nur Kunstköder wirklich vorgestellt, also Blinker oder Spinner. Ich kannte das Spinnfischen bisher auch nur unter "Blinkern"



Hi

was willst du denn fangen?
Was für Fische gibt es in den Gewässerabschnitten die du befischen willst?


----------



## LiRZG (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Ein Zander ist mein Ziel, die sind im See auch drin. Ein Hecht würde mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn sich das in einer Spinnrute kombinieren liesse..

Das der Neckar wohl nicht kalkulierbar ist, ist mir bewusst - da muss ich auch nicht unbedingt Spinnfischen.


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Ich persönlich würde einem Anfänger zum Barsch und Döbelfischen raten!
Da hat man halt anfangs mehr erfolg,wenn im Gewässer genug vorkommen!

Dafür würde ich eine leichte Spinnrute bis 30g WG und eine Rolle in der Größe 2500 oder 3000 nehmen!



Mit dem Zanderfischen kenne ich mich nicht aus! 
Aber wenn du dich auf den Zander als Hauptzielfisch schon festgelegt hast,dann würde ich einfach zur Boardsuche raten!


----------



## mcfishman (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

hi,

sind wohl einige aus bw (wie ich) hier gerade dabei ihren schein zu machen - viel glück euch!

ich habe mir nun natürlich ähnliche fragen gestellt. meine vorläufige wahl ist eine 2500 exage fa und eine 2,70m beast master...

da ich an auch an der rems, kocher und jagst wohl vorangig angeln werde, dachte ich vllt. auch an eine feederrute, aber die vllt. als zweite, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher. hab die kohle leider nichtganz so locker sitzen und will die erstausrüstung mit einer rute in der preisklasse bis 200 eur anlegen...


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Wenn das Budget beschränkt ist,dann vergesst bloss nicht die Kosten für die Kunstköder!

Die gehen auch mächtig ins Geld...


----------



## mcfishman (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

jo mit rute, schnur und rolle liege ich so bei 140-150 eur, ein paar sachen bekomme ich vererbt, ich denke mit 200 eur komm ich hin.

was denkst du über die kombination?


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*



mcfishman schrieb:


> ich habe mir nun natürlich ähnliche fragen gestellt. meine vorläufige wahl ist eine 2500 exage fa und eine 2,70m beast master...



Gute Wahl für ne Anfangs-Ausrüstung.


----------



## Lorenz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*



mcfishman schrieb:


> jo mit rute, schnur und rolle liege ich so bei 140-150 eur, ein paar sachen bekomme ich vererbt, ich denke mit 200 eur komm ich hin.



Fischtöter,anständiger Hakenlöser,Kescher,Maßband undvorallem ein _anständiges Messer!_


Kunstköder:
Um gut zu fangen reichen eine handvoll Köder für ein Gewässer!
Die muss man aber erstmal finden... 


Was an anderen Gewässern super klappt fängt ,muss nicht auch am eigenen Hausgewässer super fangen!

D.h. ausprobieren,ausprobieren,ausprobieren!!



Ab und zu reißt auch mal was ab,das muss man auch einplanen!




Kunstköder gehen mächtig ins Geld :v


----------



## Nailuj (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Hi, es gibts auch aufm Flohmarkt oft super Angelmodelle und vorallem Freilaufrollen. Hab mir da eine vom Japaner für 30€ gekauft damit bin ich dann in mein Angelfachgeschäft gelaufen und gefragt was er davon halten würde, worauf er mir gesagt hat dass er genau die gleich im Fenster für 160€ hatte also kannst auch so ziehmlich sparen. Am Mainufer in Frankfurt.


----------



## woernser1965 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hi, es gibts auch aufm Flohmarkt oft super Angelmodelle und vorallem Freilaufrollen. Hab mir da eine vom Japaner für 30€ gekauft damit bin ich dann in mein Angelfachgeschäft gelaufen und gefragt was er davon halten würde, worauf er mir gesagt hat dass er genau die gleich im Fenster für 160€ hatte also kannst auch so ziehmlich sparen. Am Mainufer in Frankfurt.



Lass uns mal bitte wissen wie das Röllchen heisst ?#h


----------



## mcfishman (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

@lorenz: jo ist schon klar, ist soweit schon mit eingerechnet/dran gedacht in meinem budget, aber das wichtigste ist doch die erste eigene richitge angel - oder?  und die scheint ja wohl anständig zu werden...


----------



## Andy.F (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

Also ich habe die Shimano Beastmaster AX Spinning in 2,40 m und bis 40 g damit geh ich auf Zander,Hecht,Forelle und Barsch und geht alles prima ne echte Allroundrute.
Als Rolle die Technium 2500 FA bisher ohne Probleme.
Wie findet Ihr denn die *Cormoran Magnesia 10PiF *die hatte ich in den händen eine feine Rolle.


----------



## mcfishman (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Angelausrüstung*

also es kam nun alles ganz anders - folgende ausrüstung habe ich nun

rolle: okuma insspira is20
rute: berkley skeletor 15-40g, 2,7m

das ganze hat mich :juhu: nur rd. 120 eur gekostet....


----------

